# JVC Which Chiller Company??



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Im looking at signing up for a place in Jumeirah Village Circle however have just been reading bad press on the likes of motor city with E*cool for the cost of using it.

Does anyone know if JVC uses them or do they have a different set up, or is it building by building!?

Thanks in advance, oh and hello my first post. Been here 6 weeks now


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

JVC or at least where I live in there, it is self-contained in the property not district cooling like Motor City


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, managed to get the answer I needed so signed up today for the flat.

Hope all goes through as planned!!


----------

